

Finding a meaningful wearable experience - vinothgopi
https://medium.com/@JCrossNeumann/watch-wear-a0acedb6f6e7

======
chrisfarms
If the current trend of very large phones continues, the "it's easier than
getting your phone out your pocket" feature might actually be enough of a pull
for an entire class of wearables.

I've recently got a Nexus 6, and I have a bit of a love/hate thing going with
the size. It requires two hands for practical use and (although still fits
comfortably in my pockets) does take noticeably more effort for quick glances
than my previous iPhone 4. But when I have to use it for anything more
meaningful I'm glad for the decent screen size.

A companion device may be a welcome addition here.

~~~
collyw
I would be surprised as I like may others stopped wearing a watch once I got
used to having a phone in my pocket.

------
collyw
Bit long winded considering the only advantage (I can see) that a watch gives
over a phone is the length of time it takes to get a phone out of your pocket.

